# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Kürtler Türktür: Elenges Aniti ve Alp Urungu bunun Belgesi >  Kürtler Türk mü ? Tabikide Türk İşte Kürtlerin Soyu Bir kürt ne kadar kürt ise

## anau

Kürtler Türk mü ? Tabikide Türk İşte Kürtlerin Soyu[IMG]file:///C:\Users\igokcek\AppData\Local\Temp\msohtmlclip1\0 1\clip_image001.gif[/IMG]
Bir kürt ne kadar kürt ise bende o kadar kürt`üm" (Alparslan Türkes)

Ziya GÖKALP; “KÜRTLERİ SEVMEYEN BİR TÜRK VARSA TÜRK DEĞİLDİR, TÜRKLERİ SEVMEYEN
BİR KÜRT VARSA KÜRT DEĞİLDİR” derken, Ülkücü Hareket'in merhum Başbuğu
Alparslan TÜRKEŞ ise; “BİZ NE KADAR TÜRK İSEK, KÜRTLER DE O KADAR
TÜRK'TÜR. ONLAR NE KADAR KÜRT İSE BİZ DE O KADAR KÜRT'ÜZ” diyor.


Kürtler Türk müdür?

Kürtlerin durumu nedir? Kürtler ayrı bir millet midir? HAYIR! KÜRTLER AYRI BİR MİLLET DEĞİLDİR... Ya nedir? KÜRTLER DE, AZERİLER, TÜRKMENLER, KAZAKLAR, KIRGIZLAR, ÖZBEKLER VB. GiBİ TÜRK MİLLETİNİ TEŞKİL EDEN ÜYELERDEN BİRİDİR... KÜRTLER DE TÜRK’TÜR... HEM DE EN AZ AZERİLER, TÜRKMENLER, KAZAKLAR, KIRGIZLAR, ÖZBEKLER VB. KADAR VE GİBİ, KÜRTLER DE TÜRK’TÜR.

Bunları niçin yazıyoruz?.. Senelerdir yapılan bir ihanete, “Kürtler Türk değil, ayrı bir millettir” ihanetine, Milliyetçiliği hazmedememiş veya henüz milliyetçiliğin ülkücü yorumuna ulaşamamış bazı Milliyetçiler de, “Kürtler Türk’tür. O halde Kürt yoktur” yanlışı ile cevap verdiler... Bu yanlışa dikkat çekmek istiyoruz da, onun için...

Halbuki, “Türk, büyük ve ulu bir çınarın gövdesinin adıdır. Saka'lar, İskit'ler, Hun'lar, Avar'lar, Çerkes'ler, Cücen'ler, Hazar'lar, Göktürk'ler, Uygur'lar, Karahanlı'lar, Karahitaylı'lar,
Akkoyunlu'lar, Karakoyunlu'lar, Türkiş'ler, Oğuz'lar, Onoğuz'lar, Dokuzoğuz'lar, Salur'lar, Bozok'lar, Üçok'lar, Kuman'lar, Kırgız'lar, Karluk'lar, Karaçay'lar, Çuvaş'lar, Özbek'ler, Türkmen'ler, Azeri'ler, Kazaklar, KÜRT'ler ve benzerleri büyük ve ulu Türk çınarının, büyük
veya küçük dallarıdır... Kürtler Türk milletini meydana getiren üyelerden biridir... Türk milletini teşkil eden diğer herhangi bir üye kadar ve gibi Kürt'ler de gerçektir ve Onlar kadar Türk'tür” denmiş olsaydı, bugün Türk Milletinin kürtçülük veya güneydoğu diye bir meselesi olmayabilirdi...

Peki, Kürtlerin Türk olduklarını nerden biliyoruz? Kürtlerin Türk olduklarına dair ilmî bir delil var mı? Var! Orhun Abideleri'nden, 1250 yıl evvel, Göktürkler devrinde taşlar üzerine kazınmış Türk tarihi demek olan Yenisey Kitabeleri'nden biliyoruz. Bundan daha ilmî bir
delil olabilir mi?

Yenisey Kitabeleri'nden Elegeş Kitabesi denilen mezar taşındaki Göktürkçe yazıda şöyle denilmektedir: “Ben bey olduğum için Kürt ilinin hanı Alp Urungu'nun altın okluğunu belime bağladım. Otuz dokuz yaşında, yurduma doymadan, mavi semadan, güneşten, aydan, eşimden, oğlumdan, sizlerden ayrıldım.”

Yenisey Kitabeleri'ndeki bu ifade, iki şeyi ispat etmektedir: Bir, Kürtler bütün diğer Türk unsurlar gibi inkârı imkânsız bir gerçektir... İki, Kürtler de Türk’tür!. Nerden belli? Adı geçen şahsın bey olabilmesinden belli... Çünkü, o zaman Türk olmayan hiç kimse bey olamazdı... Zaten MUSTAFA GÖKMEN de, Eski Türk Kitabeleri isimli kitabında: “Bu kitabeden, Kürtlerin de Orta Asya'dan gelme bir Türk boyu olduğu kesinlik kazanıyor” diyor.


KÜRTLER TÜRK SOYUNDAN MI?



Prof. Dr. M. Fahrettin KIRZIOĞLU, Kürtlerin Türklüğü isimli kitabının değişik yerlerinde şöyle yazıyor: “Bizim araştırmalarımıza göre, M. Ö 7. Yüzyılda Orta Asya'nın doğusuna hâkim Hunlar (Hiyung - nu) kolundan gelip, Tanrıdağlar bölgesine yerleşerek burada Karluk ve Abdal/Haptal (Heptalit) adıyla tanınan Oğuzlara karşılık; Saka (İskit) birliği içindeki Oğuzların karlı-dağ/yaylak bölgelerinde yaşayanlarına, Kürt ve bunun benzeri adlar verilmiştir. Yani, Karluk/Abdal urukları, Hunlar kolundan olup; Kürtler ise, Sakalar (İskitler) topluluğundaki yüce dağlar bölgesinde yaşayan Oğuzlardandır.”

“100. Doğu boylamı bölgesinde Yenisey-Kürtlerinden ve 1300 yıldan önce kalan Elkan Alp-Urungu’nun yazılı mezar taşında, zengin hayvan sürülerinden de bahsediliyor ve buradaki Kürt adlı güçlü uruğun, Türk soyundan olup, Türkçe konuşup yazdığı gösteriliyor. Asya'nın bu kadar doğu ve kuzey kesimine, eskiden hiçbir İranlı veya Aryanî kavim gelmemiştir. Yenisey başları, Türklerin Anayurdunun doğukuzey kesimidir.”

“1597'de Bitlis'te yazılan ilk Kürt tarihi farsça Şerefnâme'de, Dicle-Kürtleri sayılan Kürmançların Oğuzlardan geldiği, millî Kürt destan ve an'anelerinden alınarak, şu dört delille anlatılmıştır.”
[IMG]file:///C:\Users\igokcek\AppData\Local\Temp\msohtmlclip1\0 1\clip_image001.gif[/IMG]
“1- Kürtler, Cen Tâifesi'ndendir (Yani: Selçuklu, Akkoyunlu ve Osmanlı soykütüklerinde, onların atalarının geldiği Çin/ Doğu-Türkistan ülkesi halkından Karahanlılar, Gürcistandaki Orbelliler, Ahlat-Muş-Bitlis-Bingöl bölgelerindeki Mamık-Konak Kardeşler uruğu/
Karakoyunlular gibi, Kürtler de Çinden gelmedirler.);”

2- Bütün Kürtler, Bokth ile Beçen (Peçen) adlı iki kardeşten Türemişlerdir (yani, bütün Dicle-Kürtleri/ Kürmançlar, 12 boy Bozoklar ve 12 boy Üçoklar koluna ayrılan 24 Oğuz Boylarının Üçoklar/İçoğuzlar kolundan Bokhtşn=Bokhtlara adını veren Bogduz ile, (Becenevi/Peçenek'e adını veren Beçen'den türeme sayılırlar);”

“3- İslâmlıktan önceleri Kürtler, Türkistan'ın ulu kağanlarından Oğuz-Hanlılara tâbi olup onların soyundandırlar;”

“4- Dede-Korkut Oğuznâme’lerindeki kütük ve bilgilere uyan ve Kürt-Oğuznâmesi sayılan bir millî destanın özetini de şöyle veriyor:”

“Oğuz-Han(lılar) uzaktan duyup öğrenerek, İslâm dinini benimsediklerini arz eylemek üzere, (622-632 arasında) Hazreti Muhammed'e Elçi olarak, Kürtlerin Elbeğisi (sülâlesinden) Bogduz-Aman adlı, korkunç görünüşlü ve dev-yapılı birisini, gönderdiler.”

“Bu korkunç yüzlü Elçi de, uruğunu ve boyunu soran Hz. Peygambere: -Kürtler tâifesindenim dedi...”


“Edip YAVUZ Bey (Tarih Boyunca Türk Kavimleri), Kürtçenin ana kuruluşu bakımından Türkçenin aynı olduğunu, cümle kuruluşunda özne evvel, mefûl sonra ve fiilinde en sonunda bulunduğunu ve dilde de Türkçe sözlerin çoğunlukta olduğunu belirtmektedir.”

“
“Kelimelerin kökenine gelince, pirsine Farsça kökten bozma se yine Farsça, rükünden riken ile savm, salat, hac, zekât Arapça, fişek, tüfeng Türkçedir. Gördüğümüz gibi kuruluşu tamamen Türkçe olan bu yazıda, kelimeler tıpkı Osmanlıcada olduğu gibi her milletten alınmış sözlerle doludur. Nasıl Selçukluların, sarayda, dergâhta, divanda Farsça, Osmanlıların da Farsça, Arapça ve Türkçe karışımı lisan konuşmaları onların Türklüğünü inkâr ve kayıp ettirmezse, yine karışık kelimeleri havi bir lisan kullanan Kürmanç ve Zazaların da Türklüğünü ve Oğuz soyundan geldiğinin inkâr edilmesine mesnet teşkil etmez.”

“Saint Petersburg Akademisi'nin yayınladığı 8528 sözlü Kürtçe- Rusça-Almanca lügat kitabında: 3000 halis Türkçe kelime, 2000 Türkçeleşmiş kelime, 1240 Zint, 1030 Türkçeleşmiş Farisî, 370 eski Pehlevî, 300 mahalli Kürtçe, 108 Gildani ve 60 Kafkas Türkçesine ait kelimeler, (Azeri, Çeçen, Çerkes).”

“Kitabın Türkçeye tercümesini yapan Şerefhan'ın akrabası Bitlisli bir zattır. Burda Kürtçe diye gösterilen 300 kelimenin 107'sinin dağ ve yayla isimlerine ait Türkçe kelimelerden alındığı yani Türkçe olduğu görülmektedir. Bu durumda Kürtçeyi teşkil eden 8500 kelimenin 5080 kadarı tamamen Türkçedir. Osmanlıca ve Selçukluların kullandıkları kelimeleri de kökenine göre ayırsaydık, bundan farklı bir durumla karşılaşacağımızı zannetmiyorum. Buna göre, ..... ırk özellikleri gibi dilleriyle de Kürmanç ve Zazaların Oğuz soyundan gelme Türkler'den olduklarının bir belgesidir.”

“KÜRTLER'de Oğuzcanın izlerinden beş özellik yaşamaktadır: [IMG]file:///C:\Users\igokcek\AppData\Local\Temp\msohtmlclip1\0 1\clip_image001.gif[/IMG]

“A- Kaşgarlı Mahmud'un belirttiği gibi, Türk dilindeki dokuz sesli ve öteki sessiz harflerin diğerlerini Kürtler'de de görmekteyiz. Türkçe'de olmayan sesler, Kürtçe'de de yoktur.”

“B- Oğuzlarla Kıpçaklar'ın kelime başlarındaki Y seslerini yutarak konuştuklarını Kaşgarlı Mahmut Divanı'nda belirtmektedir. Kürtler de Oğuzlar gibi bu özelliği yaşatagelmişlerdir.”

“C- Yine, Divan-ı Lûgat'it Türk'de Kaşgarlı Mahmut diyor ki; Oğuzlar bazen kelime başlarına Kh sesini katarak söylediklerinden benim atalarımın bey ve kumandan anlamındaki ünvanı olan Arapça Amiri de Khamir biçiminde söylerler. Bu özellik de, bugün, Kürtler'de
yaşamaktadır.”



Dil konusunda verdiğimiz bu deliller, bakar körlere acaba hiçbir şey ifade etmiyor mu? Bu uruğun Türk olduğu bundan daha doğru nasıl ifade edilebilir? Kimse boşuna uğraşmasın, Kürtler ayrı millet değil, Kürt'ler de, Türk milletinin diğer üyeleri Azeriler, Kazaklar,
Kırgızlar, Özbekler, Türkmenler vd. gibi ve kadar, Türk milletinin şerefli bir üyesidir...

----------


## anau

Kürtler Türk müdür?
Kürtlerin durumu nedir? Kürtler ayrı bir millet midir? HAYIR! KÜRTLER AYRI BİR MİLLET DEĞİLDİR... Ya nedir? KÜRTLER DE, AZERİLER, TÜRKMENLER, KAZAKLAR, KIRGIZLAR, ÖZBEKLER VB. GiBİ TÜRK MİLLETİNİ TEŞKİL EDEN ÜYELERDEN BİRİDİR... KÜRTLER DE TÜRK’TÜR... HEM DE EN AZ AZERİLER, TÜRKMENLER, KAZAKLAR, KIRGIZLAR, ÖZBEKLER VB. KADAR VE GİBİ, KÜRTLER DE TÜRK’TÜR. 

Bunları niçin yazıyoruz?.. Senelerdir yapılan bir ihanete, “Kürtler Türk değil, ayrı bir millettir” ihanetine, Milliyetçiliği hazmedememiş veya henüz milliyetçiliğin ülkücü yorumuna ulaşamamış bazı Milliyetçiler de, “Kürtler Türk’tür. O halde Kürt yoktur” yanlışı ile cevap verdiler... Bu yanlışa dikkat çekmek istiyoruz da, onun için... 

Halbuki, “Türk, büyük ve ulu bir çınarın gövdesinin adıdır. Saka'lar, İskit'ler, Hun'lar, Avar'lar, Çerkes'ler, Cücen'ler, Hazar'lar, Göktürk'ler, Uygur'lar, Karahanlı'lar, Karahitaylı'lar, 
Akkoyunlu'lar, Karakoyunlu'lar, Türkiş'ler, Oğuz'lar, Onoğuz'lar, Dokuzoğuz'lar, Salur'lar, Bozok'lar, Üçok'lar, Kuman'lar, Kırgız'lar, Karluk'lar, Karaçay'lar, Çuvaş'lar, Özbek'ler, Türkmen'ler, Azeri'ler, Kazaklar, KÜRT'ler ve benzerleri büyük ve ulu Türk çınarının, büyük 
veya küçük dallarıdır... Kürtler Türk milletini meydana getiren üyelerden biridir... Türk milletini teşkil eden diğer herhangi bir üye kadar ve gibi Kürt'ler de gerçektir ve Onlar kadar Türk'tür” denmiş olsaydı, bugün Türk Milletinin kürtçülük veya güneydoğu diye bir meselesi olmayabilirdi... 

Peki, Kürtlerin Türk olduklarını nerden biliyoruz? Kürtlerin Türk olduklarına dair ilmî bir delil var mı? Var! Orhun Abideleri'nden, 1250 yıl evvel, Göktürkler devrinde taşlar üzerine kazınmış Türk tarihi demek olan Yenisey Kitabeleri'nden biliyoruz. Bundan daha ilmî bir 
delil olabilir mi? 

Yenisey Kitabeleri'nden Elegeş Kitabesi denilen mezar taşındaki Göktürkçe yazıda şöyle denilmektedir: “Ben bey olduğum için Kürt ilinin hanı Alp Urungu'nun altın okluğunu belime bağladım. Otuz dokuz yaşında, yurduma doymadan, mavi semadan, güneşten, aydan, eşimden, oğlumdan, sizlerden ayrıldım.” 

Yenisey Kitabeleri'ndeki bu ifade, iki şeyi ispat etmektedir: Bir, Kürtler bütün diğer Türk unsurlar gibi inkârı imkânsız bir gerçektir... İki, Kürtler de Türk’tür!. Nerden belli? Adı geçen şahsın bey olabilmesinden belli... Çünkü, o zaman Türk olmayan hiç kimse bey olamazdı... Zaten MUSTAFA GÖKMEN de, Eski Türk Kitabeleri isimli kitabında: “Bu kitabeden, Kürtlerin de Orta Asya'dan gelme bir Türk boyu olduğu kesinlik kazanıyor” diyor. 

Meseleye, bir de, Türk Milletini meydana getiren milliyet unsurları açısından bakabiliriz ki, herhalde bu, en doğru ve gerçek sonucu verebilir: Türk milletini nasıl tarif etmiştik? Türk milleti; İslâmiyet'e iman eden, kendini Türk soyundan kabul eden ve Türkçe konuşan insanlardan meydana gelen bir cemiyet birimidir, demiştik. 

Pekalâ, Kürtler Müslüman mı? Evet! Nerden belli? Elbette ve şüphesiz yaşayışlarından! Kürtler Türk soyundan mı? Evet!.. Nerden biliyoruz? Yukarda da söylediğimiz gibi, Yenisey Kitabeleri'nden! Kürtler Türkçe konuşuyorlar mı? Evet!.. Olur mu, öyleyse Kürtler niye farklı bir dil konuşuyorlar? Kürtçe niye var? Kürtler farklı konuşuyorlar ama, Kürtçe diye bir dil yok! Kürtçe, iyice bozulmuş bir Osmanlıca’dan başka bir şey değil... Osmanlıca da, biliyorsunuz ki, Arapça ve Farsça tamlama ve kelimelerin istilâsına uğramış bir Türkçe'dir... Netice olarak, Türk milletini meydana getiren üç unsur Kürtlerde de aynen mevcut. Öyle ise, Kürtler de Türk'tür. 

Esasen, bunu böyle deyip, son noktayı koymak lâzım, ama, öyle yaparsak, meseleye, peşin hükümle ve kötü niyetle yaklaşanların ellerine bakın hiçbir ilmî delilleri yok diyebilecekleri bir koz vermiş olabiliriz, diye endişe ediyoruz. O sebeple, konuyu açarak, bu tezimizi delilleri ile ortaya koymalı ve hattâ ispatlamalıyız. Biz de, öyle yapmaya çalışacağız. 

Öyle ise, başa dönerek, Kürtlerin Türk olup/olmadığını ortaya koyacak sualleri yeniden soralım ve teker teker cevaplandırmaya gayret edelim. 

KÜRTLER MÜSLÜMAN MI? 

Kürtler Müslüman mı? Evet, Kürtler, tek tük ateist ve/veya dinsiz olanları hariç tutulursa, kahir ekseriyetle Ehl-i Sünnet vel Cemaat yolunun itikatta Eşarî ve amelde de Şafiî kollarına mensup, Müslüman’dırlar! Keza Kürtler, tasavvuf yolunun, daha çok Alevî ve Nakşî 
kollarına bağlıdırlar. Bu, kesin bir gerçektir! Hiç kimse, aksini iddia dahi edemez. Bu soruya, bu yüzden, böyle kısa bir cevap vermek yeter de artar bile... 

KÜRTLER TÜRK SOYUNDAN MI? 

Kürtlerin, etnik bünye itibariyle, hangi ırk veya soy dairesine bağlı oldukları meselesi, bugüne kadar, yapılan birçok araştırmaya konu olmuş. Kimileri bu konuyu, antik çağlara kadar çıkarmış, Kürtlerin menşeini oralarda aramış; kimileri ise tenkitten geçmemiş, doğruluk derecesi tesbit edilmemiş, çoğu defa, orta zaman vak'anüvisliğinin bıraktığı masallarda aramış; kimileri de bir kısım devletlerin kendi politikaları paralelinde bir araştırma yapmıştır. Sonuç itibariyle, Kürtlerin milliyeti hakkında birkaç tez ortaya çıkmıştır... Fakat biz, bu tezleri ayrı ayrı ve teker teker incelemeyeceğiz, bu tezlerden en çok kabul görmüş olanını, araştırmaları yapan ilim adamlarının görüşlerini özetleyerek vereceğiz: 

Prof. Dr. M. Fahrettin KIRZIOĞLU, Kürtlerin Türklüğü isimli kitabının değişik yerlerinde şöyle yazıyor: “Bizim araştırmalarımıza göre, M. Ö 7. Yüzyılda Orta Asya'nın doğusuna hâkim Hunlar (Hiyung - nu) kolundan gelip, Tanrıdağlar bölgesine yerleşerek burada Karluk ve Abdal/Haptal (Heptalit) adıyla tanınan Oğuzlara karşılık; Saka (İskit) birliği içindeki Oğuzların karlı-dağ/yaylak bölgelerinde yaşayanlarına, Kürt ve bunun benzeri adlar verilmiştir. Yani, Karluk/Abdal urukları, Hunlar kolundan olup; Kürtler ise, Sakalar (İskitler) topluluğundaki yüce dağlar bölgesinde yaşayan Oğuzlardandır.” 

“100. Doğu boylamı bölgesinde Yenisey-Kürtlerinden ve 1300 yıldan önce kalan Elkan Alp-Urungu’nun yazılı mezar taşında, zengin hayvan sürülerinden de bahsediliyor ve buradaki Kürt adlı güçlü uruğun, Türk soyundan olup, Türkçe konuşup yazdığı gösteriliyor. Asya'nın bu kadar doğu ve kuzey kesimine, eskiden hiçbir İranlı veya Aryanî kavim gelmemiştir. Yenisey başları, Türklerin Anayurdunun doğukuzey kesimidir.” 

“Kars ilinden doğan Kür ırmağı ile, Erzurum bölgesinden çıkan Aras, Hazar Denizine karışmadan önce, Kuzey-Azerbeycanda birleşirler. Bu iki Türk ırmağı arasında kalan, Tiflis-Revan-Gence ve Karabağ illeri bölgelerine Ortaçağda ve İslâm eserlerinde, Aran denilirdi. ..... 
İşte bu Aran ülkesinde, ..... M.Ö. 7. Yüzyılda Kafkasların kuzeyinden gelen Sakalar'ın hükümdarlarının mensup bulunduğu en soylu uruğu, Sakasen/Sakasular yaşıyordu. Bunların Bala Sakan (=Küçük Sakalar) denilen boyu, Kürtler adıyla tanınmıştır. Kıyılarında yaşadıkları 
ırmaklara göre biz Kuzey-Azerbeycan'daki bu uruğa, Kür-Aras Kürtleri denilmesini, uygun görüyoruz.” 

“12. Yüzyılda, İslâm imanı ile Türk gücünün temsilcisi olarak, Kudüs'ten Haçlı kuvvetlerini temizleyen ulu kahraman Eyyublu Sultan Salâhaddin Hazretleri, bu Kür-Aras veya Aran-Kürtlerinin Ravadlı boyundandır.” 

“Kür-Aras/Aran bölgesindeki Saka (İskit) uruğuna, M.Ö. 5. yüzyılda HEREDOT Sakasen, M.Ö. 331 deki İskender'in Arbela (Erbil) Savaşını anlatan yunanca kaynaklarda, Sakasın, STRABON'da Sakasen, PLİNİUS'ta Sakasun ve M.S. 150 yıllarında Mısır Kralı Yunanlı 
PTOLEMEUS'un coğrafyasında Sakapen denilmektedir. Sakaların hükümdarını çıkaran boy veya uruğa HEREDOT, Basilik (Hükümdarlık)- İskitleri, Çinliler Se veya Su, millî Türk gelenek ve destanlarına göre de Kaşgarlı MAHMUD, Şu demektedir. Bu bilgiler bize, Kür-Aras arasında yaşayan Sakaların Sakasın uruğu'nun, hükümdarı çıkaran boy olduğunu 
göstermeye yaramaktadır. İranlılar, Aran'daki Sakalar'a/Sakasın'a Si- Sakan (Si-Sakalar) ve 5. yüzyıldan 14. yüzyıl sonlarına kadarki ermenice kaynaklarda da, Si-Uni (Si-Hanedanı denilmektedir. Dede- Korkut Oğuznâme’lerinde ise, Taş-Oğuz Eli'nin altı Elbeyliğinin bağlı 
bulunduğu Nahçıvan- Karabağ- Gence bölgesinin Hanlar sülalesi, Afrasyaboğlu Alp-Oruz kütüğü ile anılarak, bunların, Sakalar'ın ulu cihangir padişahı soyundan geldiğine işaret edilmiştir. M.Ö. 66 Aralık ayında Roma Serdarı Pompeius'un ordusu ile Tiflis doğugüneyinde ve Kür ırmağı boyunda kışlarken, onu baskına uğratırken bozulan ve 12 bin atlı ile 60 bin yaya çeri çıkarabildiğini anlatan APPIANOS ve Dion CASSİUS gibi kaynaklarda geçen Albanlar Hükümdarı (sülalesinin) adı, Orees ve Oroses (Orus/Örs) diye anılmaktadır. Bu da, millî destanlarımızdaki Afrasyaboğlu Alp-Arız/Oruz Han sülalesinden ibarettir.” 

“(Rus diplomatı Vilâdimir) MİNORSKY, 1938'de Brüksel'deki Milletlerarası 20. Müşteşrikler Kongresinde okuduğu bir tebliğde, Kürtler'in İskit/Saka adlı atlı göçebe ve yaman okçu olan cihangir bir kavimden kaldığını ileri (sürmüştür).” 

“Londra'ya yerleşmiş Arşak SAFRASTYAN adlı bir Ermeni de, 1948 de Kürtler üzerine yazdığı İngilizce kitabında, bunların atalarının, yaman savaşçı İskit okçuları olduğunu itiraf etmiştir.” 

“M.Ö. 7. Yüzyıl başlarında Azak Denizi çevresindeki Kimmerler'i yurtlarından çıkarıp kovalıyan Saka (İskit) Türkleri, M.Ö. 680 ve 665 yıllarında güçlü ve kalabalık iki göç kolu halinde, Kür ile Aras boylarına geçip, Anadolu ile Azerbeycan'a yayıldılar. Bu göçlerden 
ikiyüz yıl sonraları Anadolu ile İran'ı gezip görmüş olan Yunanlı HEREDOT, ünlü Tarihinde diyor ki, bütün İran, Anadolu, Suriye ve Mezepotamya gibi Asya topraklarında yirmi sekiz yıl hükmeden İskitlerin, cihangir padişahları Madyas (Asur kaynaklarında Madova, İran din kitabı Şehnâmesinde, Oğuzların destanlarında Afrasyab, Doğu- Türkleri Uygur ve Karahanlılar'da (Alp-Er Tonga) denilen kişi ile, İskit ileri gelenlerini, Medyalı (tâbi kral) Keyaskar (Key-Husrev) bir şölene çağırarak, hile ile hepsini sarhoş ettikten sonra, önceden 
verilen karara göre, derhal öldürterek, İskitlerin hâkimiyetini sona erdirip, Medya'yı istiklâle ulaştırdı. HERODOT'un, yerli hâtıralara göre anlattığı bu hadise, öteki İran ve Asurlu kaynaklarına göre, M.Ö. 626 yazında ve Ürmiye Gölü kıyısında geçmiştir.” 

“1597'de Bitlis'te yazılan ilk Kürt tarihi farsça Şerefnâme'de, Dicle-Kürtleri sayılan Kürmançların Oğuzlardan geldiği, millî Kürt destan ve an'anelerinden alınarak, şu dört delille anlatılmıştır.” 

“1- Kürtler, Cen Tâifesi'ndendir (Yani: Selçuklu, Akkoyunlu ve Osmanlı soykütüklerinde, onların atalarının geldiği Çin/ Doğu-Türkistan ülkesi halkından Karahanlılar, Gürcistandaki Orbelliler, Ahlat-Muş-Bitlis-Bingöl bölgelerindeki Mamık-Konak Kardeşler uruğu/ 
Karakoyunlular gibi, Kürtler de Çinden gelmedirler.);” 

2- Bütün Kürtler, Bokth ile Beçen (Peçen) adlı iki kardeşten Türemişlerdir (yani, bütün Dicle-Kürtleri/ Kürmançlar, 12 boy Bozoklar ve 12 boy Üçoklar koluna ayrılan 24 Oğuz Boylarının Üçoklar/İçoğuzlar kolundan Bokhtşn=Bokhtlara adını veren Bogduz ile, (Becenevi/Peçenek'e adını veren Beçen'den türeme sayılırlar);” 

“3- İslâmlıktan önceleri Kürtler, Türkistan'ın ulu kağanlarından Oğuz-Hanlılara tâbi olup onların soyundandırlar;” 

“4- Dede-Korkut Oğuznâme’lerindeki kütük ve bilgilere uyan ve Kürt-Oğuznâmesi sayılan bir millî destanın özetini de şöyle veriyor:” 

“Oğuz-Han(lılar) uzaktan duyup öğrenerek, İslâm dinini benimsediklerini arz eylemek üzere, (622-632 arasında) Hazreti Muhammed'e Elçi olarak, Kürtlerin Elbeğisi (sülâlesinden) Bogduz-Aman adlı, korkunç görünüşlü ve dev-yapılı birisini, gönderdiler.” 

“Bu korkunç yüzlü Elçi de, uruğunu ve boyunu soran Hz. Peygambere: -Kürtler tâifesindenim dedi...” 

“Antropoloji, insanın gövde ve dış yapısını, bilhassa kafatasını inceleyerek, soyu ve kökünü araştırıp, ortaya çıkarmaya yarar. Bu bakımdan ..... Kürtlerin de, bütün Türkler gibi, % 85'ten çoğu yuvarlak başlı (braki-sefal) olup, ..... uzun başlı (doliko-sefal) değildirler. ..... Ancak, orta başlı (mezo-sefal) ve uzun başlı (doliko- sefal) tipteki Kürtlerin sayısı % 15 olup, bu nispet Batı Türkistan ve Türkiye'deki Türkmenler ile Yörüklerde de görülmektedir. Kürtlerin 
Türkmen tipinde olduklarına V. MİNORSKY'de 1927 yılında İslâm Ansiklopedisine yazdığı Kürtler makalesinde işâret etmiştir.” 

“Biz de, antropolojinin inceliklerini bilip gözetmeye lüzum kalmadan, bu gerçeği gözümüzle görmüyor muyuz ? ..... Bir sosyolog olarak Ziya GÖKALP diyor ki, Kürtler ile Türklerdeki bu dış görünüş ile gövdedeki benzerlik, ruh ile duygularda da birlik ve ayniliğin delilidir. ..... Kısacası, kafatası, yüz çizgileri, boy-pos ve gövde yapısı bakımlarından Kürtler uruğundan olanlar ile, Ortasya Türkmenleri ve Azerbeycan ile Türkiye'deki Yerli, Terekeme, Karapapak, 
Yörük, Tahtacı, Mavâlı, Manav, gibi türlü uruk ve boy adları ile tanınan insanlar arasında, bir fark ve ayrılık yoktur.” 

Dr. Mahmut RİŞVANOĞLU, Doğu Aşiretleri ve Emperyalizm isimli kitabında, F. KIRZIOĞLU'nun yazdıklarının hemen hemen aynını yazdıktan sonra, şunları ilâve ediyor: “İnsanların gövde ve dış görünüşteki yapılarını ve bilhassa kafataslarını inceleyerek, soyları ile kökenini araştırıp ortaya çıkaran antropoloji, bu yönden müspet bir ilim koludur. Turanî ırkından gelen bütün Türk uruklarının antropolojik tetkiklerinde kafataslarının yüzde 85 nisbetinde yuvarlak başlı (brakisefal) olarak tespit edilmiştir. Kürmanç ve Zaza Türklerinde de kafa yapıları yüzde 85 olarak yuvarlak başlıdır. Halbuki Aryanî ırka mensup olanlar, uzun başlı (dolikosefal)dırlar. Ancak, ikisinin arası bir baş yapısı (mezosefal) ve uzun başlı olarak da Türklerde yüzde 15 kadar olup, bu nispet Kürmançlar, Zazalar ve Batı Türkistan ile Türkiye'deki Türkmanlar ve Yörüklerde de aynı görülmektedir.” 

“Büyük Türk mütefekkiri Ziya GÖKALP, bir yazısında: Bir köylü Kürt ile Türkmen'i konuşmadıkça dış görünüşlerinden birbirini ayırd etmek imkânsızdır, demektedir.” 

“Millî mücadele sırasında emperyalistlerin çıkarları doğrultusunda hizmet eden bazı hainler gibi, Dr. Şükrü SEKBAN da İngiliz emperyalistlerinin haince emellerine önceleri hizmet etmiş, gerçek dışı yayınlar yaparak uzun zaman faaliyette bulunmuştur. Bu arada Irak'ta Süleymaniye'de doktorluk ederken bazı müşahedeleri de olmuş ve 1933 senesinde çıkardığı La Question Kürds adlı eserinde (Kürt Sorunları) Kürmançların antropolojik vasıflarının Türkmanlarla bir olduğunu bu ara şöyle belirtmektedir: Operatör olarak on yıl Irak'ın Kerkük ve Süleymaniye şehirlerinde tabiplik yaptım. Bu sırada bana gelen hastaları konuşturmadıkça, Kürt mü, Türkman mı olduğunu asla ayırt edemezdim, diyor.” 

“Daha sonra da gerçekleri gören Dr. Şükrü SEKBAN bey, Kürtlerin kökeni hakkındaki emperyalist görüşlerin bu iki Türk uruğunu parçalamak için ortaya atıldığını ve bu şekilde kendilerinin emperyalist plânlarına alet edilmek istendiğini yukarda bahsettiğimiz kitabında 
açık olarak izah etmiş; Fransa'da hastalandığında ben öz vatanıma götürün diyerek, Türkiye'ye gelmiş ve burada vefat ederek defnedilmiştir.” 

Bu konuda, Prof. Dr. Aydın TANERİ ise, Türkistanlı Bir Türk Boyu Kürtler, adlı kitabında şöyle diyor: “Konuya ırk görüş açısından baktığımızda ..... Kürtler de diğer Türk boyları gibi Orta Asya menşelidirler, Turanî bir kavimdirler ve ancak Türk ırkından olabilirler. Bu konuda görüş getirenlerce kesin teşhis konulamamasının sebebi, böyle bir ırk tipinin zaman ve mekân 
bakımından çok uzaklarda, Orta Asya'da, hiç değilse binbeşyüz sene evvel geride kalmış olmasıdır. Bu bakımdan, Türkmen ve Kırgız, Özbek v.b. diğer Türk boyları ile karışarak Türk Milletini meydana getirmiş olan Kürtlerin Türkler ile aynı ırktan olmadıklarını göstermek için 
harcanan gayretler boşunadır. Kaldı ki, saf ırk olmadığı, olmayacağı da açıktır. Irkçılık da çağ dışıdır. Ayrıca bugünkü yurdumuza çok uzak bir coğrafî bölgeden Orta Asya'dan geldik. Orta Asya'dan sonra, İslâm döneminin ilk yarısı olan Selçuklu dönemini, merkezi İran olan çok geniş bir alanda ve Anadolu'da Osmanlı dönemini merkezi İstanbul olan, Anadolu, Rumeli, Suriye, Irak, Mısır vs. gibi çok dağınık ve değişik coğrafî bölgelerde geçirdik. Bugün ülkemizde Türkler bölge bölge, ayrı ayrı özellikler gösterirler. Nitekim Rumeli Türkü ile Azerbaycan Türkü, Ege Türkü ile Doğu Anadolu, Orta Anadolu Türkü, Karadeniz bölgesi Türkü ayrı özellikler gösterebilirler. Hatta yakın komşu olan Doğu Karadeniz, Batı Karadeniz farkı dahi vardır.” 

KÜRTLER TÜRKÇE Mİ KONUŞUYOR? 

Bu suale, yukarda kendilerinden faydalandığımız ilim adamlarının bu konudaki görüşlerini, özetleyip aktararak cevap verebiliriz, fakat, bütün bu âlimler birbirlerinin yazdıklarından haberli ya da habersiz olarak, hemen hemen aynı şeyleri yazmışlardır, bu sebeple, bir tekrara 
düşmemek için, sadece, Dr. Mahmut RİŞVANOĞLU'nun Doğu Aşiretleri ve Emperyalizm isimli kitabında yazdıklarını vermekle iktifa edeceğiz. 

Dr. Mahmut RİŞVANOĞLU, şöyle yazıyor: “İranlıların 300 yıllık sosyo-kültürel tesirlerinin izlerini göremeyen ve görmek istemeyen, gerçek bir tarih ve dil bilgisinden yoksun Türk-İslâm düşmanı emperyalist güçlerin piyonu haline gelmiş bazı kimseler, temelsiz yayınları ve propagandaları ile Oğuz-Kürt'lerin İranî bir dil konuştuklarını (söyleyerek), bu yönden de Kürtleri ari bir ırk olarak görmeye çalışırlar. İlk bakışta Acemceyi andırır gibi görünen bu dil hakkında Türk düşmanı Rus akademisyeni V. MİNORSKY bile, Kürtçe menşe'de Farsçadan ayrıdır, demek zorunda kalmıştır. Yine devamla, Garbî Farsça ile Şarkî İranca arasında da farklılık arzetmektedir. Bu karışıklık ve bugünkü lisanlarında birbirine yabancı unsurlar bulunmasına rağmen umumi heyetiyle Kürtçe Farsça'dan tamamen ayrı bir mahiyet göstermektedir, diye söylemektedir.” 

“Edip YAVUZ Bey (Tarih Boyunca Türk Kavimleri), Kürtçenin ana kuruluşu bakımından Türkçenin aynı olduğunu, cümle kuruluşunda özne evvel, mefûl sonra ve fiilinde en sonunda bulunduğunu ve dilde de Türkçe sözlerin çoğunlukta olduğunu belirtmektedir.” 

“Buna örnek olarak E. YAVUZ Beyden, bir Zazaca (Guranca), bir de Gurmança yani Kurmanço olarak iki cümle alarak çözümleyelim.” 

“Hel-Ocağı Seyyid-i tu sero-perora gero (Bu bir Zazaca duadır) 
“Seyit ocağının kartalı senin başına kanatlarını gersin demektir.” 

“Özne: Seyit ocağının kartalı. Tümleç: Senin başına kanatlarını. Fiil: Gersin.” 

“Sözlerden Hel-Ocak, Ger Türkçe. Tu, Ser (Baş), Perora (Kanatlar) Farsça olup, eski Osmanlı Türkçe'sinde de kullanılan sözlerdir. Seyit sözü Müslümanlarda kullanılan ve Hz. Hüseyin'in 
soyundan gelenlere verilen isimdir.” 

“Kurmanço'da da aynı durum mevcuttur. Nazımda bile yine özne evvel fiil sonra gelmektedir. Şu nazıma bir göz atalım:” 

“Ji Kürt pirsine rikne islame çine? 
Gotiye: Sevmu salat, hacü zekât 
Se resek fişek u tufengk zoldat.” 

“Yani; Kürde sormuşlar İslâmın rüknü nedir? Cevap veriyor: Oruç ve namaz, Hac ve zekât. Üç bağ fişek ve asker tüfengi.” 

“Burada da Kürt özne, pirsine (sormuşlar) fiil, rikne İslâme (İslâmın rüknü) tümleç, çine (nedir) fiil. Bu da bize, kelimeler ne olursa olsun Kürdün de konuşurken Türk olarak düşündüğünün bir belgesi olarak görünmektedir.” 

“Kelimelerin kökenine gelince, pirsine Farsça kökten bozma se yine Farsça, rükünden riken ile savm, salat, hac, zekât Arapça, fişek, tüfeng Türkçedir. Gördüğümüz gibi kuruluşu tamamen Türkçe olan bu yazıda, kelimeler tıpkı Osmanlıcada olduğu gibi her milletten alınmış sözlerle doludur. Nasıl Selçukluların, sarayda, dergâhta, divanda Farsça, Osmanlıların da Farsça, Arapça ve Türkçe karışımı lisan konuşmaları onların Türklüğünü inkâr ve kayıp ettirmezse, yine karışık kelimeleri havi bir lisan kullanan Kürmanç ve Zazaların da Türklüğünü ve Oğuz soyundan geldiğinin inkâr edilmesine mesnet teşkil etmez.” 

“Saint Petersburg Akademisi'nin yayınladığı 8528 sözlü Kürtçe- Rusça-Almanca lügat kitabında: 3000 halis Türkçe kelime, 2000 Türkçeleşmiş kelime, 1240 Zint, 1030 Türkçeleşmiş Farisî, 370 eski Pehlevî, 300 mahalli Kürtçe, 108 Gildani ve 60 Kafkas Türkçesine ait kelimeler, (Azeri, Çeçen, Çerkes).” 

“Kitabın Türkçeye tercümesini yapan Şerefhan'ın akrabası Bitlisli bir zattır. Burda Kürtçe diye gösterilen 300 kelimenin 107'sinin dağ ve yayla isimlerine ait Türkçe kelimelerden alındığı yani Türkçe olduğu görülmektedir. Bu durumda Kürtçeyi teşkil eden 8500 kelimenin 5080 kadarı tamamen Türkçedir. Osmanlıca ve Selçukluların kullandıkları kelimeleri de kökenine göre ayırsaydık, bundan farklı bir durumla karşılaşacağımızı zannetmiyorum. Buna göre, ..... ırk özellikleri gibi dilleriyle de Kürmanç ve Zazaların Oğuz soyundan gelme Türkler'den olduklarının bir belgesidir.” 

“KÜRTLER'de Oğuzcanın izlerinden beş özellik yaşamaktadır: 

“A- Kaşgarlı Mahmud'un belirttiği gibi, Türk dilindeki dokuz sesli ve öteki sessiz harflerin diğerlerini Kürtler'de de görmekteyiz. Türkçe'de olmayan sesler, Kürtçe'de de yoktur.” 

“B- Oğuzlarla Kıpçaklar'ın kelime başlarındaki Y seslerini yutarak konuştuklarını Kaşgarlı Mahmut Divanı'nda belirtmektedir. Kürtler de Oğuzlar gibi bu özelliği yaşatagelmişlerdir.” 

“C- Yine, Divan-ı Lûgat'it Türk'de Kaşgarlı Mahmut diyor ki; Oğuzlar bazen kelime başlarına Kh sesini katarak söylediklerinden benim atalarımın bey ve kumandan anlamındaki ünvanı olan Arapça Amiri de Khamir biçiminde söylerler. Bu özellik de, bugün, Kürtler'de 
yaşamaktadır.” 

“D- Kaşgarlı, Oğuzlar ile onlara kardeş sayılan Kıpçak Türkleri'nin K sesini KHye çevirerek, Kalaç boyuna Khalaç, kız yerine Khız ve nerde anlamındaki Kanda yerine Khanda dediklerini örnek olarak anlatır. Biz bu Oğuz ağzının özelliklerini Kürtler'de de görmekteyiz.” 

“E- Türkçe'de, Arapça'da olduğu gibi şedde, yani iki sesi ikiz olarak söylenmediğini özellikle Kaşgarlı Mahmut belirtmektedir. Bu yüzden de yüce İslâm Peygamberi'nin adını taşıyan erkek çocuğa bugün halkımız Mehmet demektedir. Bunun gibi Arapça'dan dilimize giren şeddeli sözleri de, bir sesli olarak söylenir görmekteyiz. Kürtler de Oğuzluklarından gelen Türkçe’nin bu özelliklerine uyarak kullandıkları Arapça'dan gelme sözleri âdeta tanınmaz hale sokarlar.” 

“(Ayrıca) sayın F. KIRZIOĞLU İslâmiyet'ten önce Yenisey ırmağı başlarında yaşamış olan Altı Oğuz Kürt ve daha başka adlarla anılan Türk uruğlarının kullandığı Yenisey Yazısı ile bunun daha sonraki biçimleriyle yazılı 734 yılından kalma Orhun/Göktürk yazıtlarında Türk diline mahsus değişik ikiz sesi gösteren ve orta ile son hecelerde kullanılan iki harfin değerini Oğuz ağızlarındaki gibi Kürtlerde de görmekteyiz, demektedir. Nitekim Yenisey ile Orhun alfabelerinde ND/NT ve NC sesini gösteren harfler vardır. Aslında tek olan T ve N seslerini ND/NT'ye ve C/Ç sesini de NC/NÇ sesine çevirmeyi Oğuzlar gibi Kürtler'de de görmekteyiz.” 

“Yapılan araştırmalarla, Göktürk yazıtlarında, deyimlerin sonundaki T son ekinin şimdiki ler, lar gibi çokluk bildirdiği anlaşılmaktadır. ..... F. KIRZIOĞLU'nun Dicle-Kürtleri üzerinde yaptığı araştırmalarda T son ekinin çokluk bildiren bir edat olarak, bu Türk uruğunda hâlâ kullanıldığı tesbit edilmiştir.” 

Dil konusunda verdiğimiz bu deliller, bakar körlere acaba hiçbir şey ifade etmiyor mu? Bu uruğun Türk olduğu bundan daha doğru nasıl ifade edilebilir? Kimse boşuna uğraşmasın, Kürtler ayrı millet değil, Kürt'ler de, Türk milletinin diğer üyeleri Azeriler, Kazaklar, 
Kırgızlar, Özbekler, Türkmenler vd. gibi ve kadar, Türk milletinin şerefli bir üyesidir... 

Bu konuda, Ülkücü Hareket'in büyük mütefekkiri S.Ahmed ARVASÎ Hocamız da, şöyle yazmaktadır: “Doğu Anadolu'da yaşayan kardeşlerimiz, hem Müslüman, hem de özbeöz Oğuz çocukları oldukları halde, emperyalizmin tahribatı ile -buna karşı ilmî ve millî tedbirler 
alınmadığı için- zorla yabancılaştırılmışlardır, yahut öyle gösterilmişlerdir. Kürtler'in, bir Türk boyu olduğu, ilmî olarak isbatlanmıştır. Bu konuda, ilim adamlarının elinde, kesin ve müşahhas belgeler vardır. Bilhassa Yenisey'de yapılan kazılar ve çıkan mezar taşları bu konuda artık şüpheye yer bırakmamıştır. Kürt İlhanı Alp Urungu'nun mezar taşı, bugün Orta Asya'da bulunmaktadır ve Kitabesi Türkçe'dir.” 

“Ancak, hemen belirtelim ki, bugün Doğu Anadolu'da yaşayan kardeşlerimiz, bu Kürt boyundan bile değildirler, doğrudan doğruya Oğuz çocuklarıdırlar. Selçuk Bey, Alparslan, Osman ve Orhan Bey'ler ne kadar Türk iseler, onlar da o kadar Türk'türler, Karakoyunludurlar, Akkoyunludurlar, Göçer ve Yörüktürler... Buraya gelmişken, bu konuda 
eski Van Milletvekili merhum İbrahim ARVAS'ın bir hatırasını nakletmek isterim. Diyor ki:” 

“Bendeniz Şemdinan Kaymakamı iken, Gerdi Aşireti Reisi OĞUZ BEY'e sordum: Bu ad Türk adıdır, sana nereden gelmiş ? Cevaben dedi ki, bendeniz YİRMİBİRİNCİ OĞUZ'um; bizdeki an'ane, baba, kendi evlâdına kendi babasının ismini verir ve böylece müteselsilen devam eder. İbrahim Arvas, yazısını şöyle bitirir: Maalesef OĞUZ BEY ise bir kelime Türkçe bilmiyordu. Amcası KILIÇ BEY de öyle ve KOÇ BEYİ kabilesinin reisi Mehmed Emin de böyle idi. Binaaleneyh, heyet-i umumiyesi Türk olan bu muazzam kütleyi, Türk harsı ile yetiştirmek ve Türk dilini öğreterek vaziyeti asliyesine irca etmek idare âmirlerimize düşen büyük vazifedir.” 

“Gerçekten de, Doğu Anadolu'da yolun gitmediği, mektebin girmediği yerlere daha çok Fars dili, kısmen de Arap dili girmiş, Türk kültür ve dilini yenik düşürmüş ve OĞUZ BEY'ler Kürtleşmiş bulunuyor. Aksine, yol ve mektep ulaştırabildiğimiz Doğu Anadolu havzaları 
Türklüklerini korumuş bulunmaktadırlar.” 

Son olarak; büyük Türk Milliyetçisi ve mütefekkiri Ziya GÖKALP; “KÜRTLERİ SEVMEYEN BİR TÜRK VARSA TÜRK DEĞİLDİR, TÜRKLERİ SEVMEYEN 
BİR KÜRT VARSA KÜRT DEĞİLDİR” derken, Ülkücü Hareket'in merhum Başbuğu 
Alparslan TÜRKEŞ ise; “BİZ NE KADAR TÜRK İSEK, KÜRTLER DE O KADAR 
TÜRK'TÜR. ONLAR NE KADAR KÜRT İSE BİZ DE O KADAR KÜRT'ÜZ” diyor.

----------

